# Vehicle Control Unit



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

As an effort to make EV conversion's homogeneous, i have started on a project to provide units, like in cars since 1996, an augment what is necessary for cars made after 1996.
The Vehicle Control unit would either be the ECU, for pre 1996, or replace the function lost when the ICE is removed so the ECU would operate as it should.
other units would be Instrument Panel Unit, throttle control Unit, Steering Control Unit, and a few more.

any thoughts?


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

Interesting idea. Seems to be that the basic functionality needed can be grouped into a few areas:


Battery status (SOC, battery amps, battery voltage)
Motor status (tach, temp, current, errors)
General status (controller on, drive enabled, controller errors)
In order for this to be really general purpose, you will need to have the ability to load in manufacturer specific CANBus messages. At the very least, have some way of customizing these messages.

Naturally, every manufacturer does it differently, so this will require some investigation as to who sends what and how often.

I like it. Can I help?

Cheers, 
Peter


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

PThompson509 said:


> Interesting idea. Seems to be that the basic functionality needed can be grouped into a few areas:
> 
> 
> Battery status (SOC, battery amps, battery voltage)
> ...


yes, modifyable PGN's
each unit has a SD chip that can be removed and a text file can be modified then return to the unit.
The IPC has the ability to program all units.
The IPC uses a Wifi instead of blue tooth, because login is secure.
this way you can have apps on a Android, or a laptop that has wifi.
the CCU (Controller control unit) will add Can to those that do not have it.

The VCU has will take the CCU and if available, ECU and be a bridge.

the code structure is Classes for each.
I have some fleshed out. Let me know where you would like to participate.
I use eclipse as my IDE, be glad to give you the setup.
you can use the STM32f103 or the STM32f4.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

If any want to contribute I will give them access to the part of the SVN that they have interested in contributing.
The SVN is built each night and the files are made available as a zip file.
eventually tests will be built that are run after the compile to verify the component follows the model defined.
you can scrounge your own parts, I will provide sources, you can purchase individually, or a kit you can buy.


----------

